# Drywall problem?



## Tonton (Aug 16, 2006)

We just bought a brand new home in April and I believe that we have a problem with our walls.  We have tried everything from anchors to toggle bolts to put small shelves and our curtains up.  All ended up eventually tearing down through the drywall, even with a 5 lb shelf! and light rods with light silk dupioni curtains! Every curtain rod fell in our house so I had to use curtain clips so that I could extend the curtains out just a few inches past the window itself because we were forced to use the studs surrounding the windows.  This is not my first home and it's not the first time that I've ever hung curtains or shelves.  The walls seem so thin and brittle that I'm terrified to hang my 50+ lb mirrors that I have successfully hung for years.   I have never encountered the problems that I am having before.  Just this morning while my son took a shower, some water splashed onto the bathroom wall and the paint slid right off in a huge strip.  Even places hit by a single drop immediately bubbled up from the drywall.  The paint for the entire home was guaranteed to be water resistant, scrubbable paint and yet this happened from one splashback of water. I don't know if the two things are related but I can't help but feel that they skimped on something when they put our walls up.  Is there something wrong with our walls? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

Man!

That sounds like water damaged drywall. There used to be more homes built with 3/8" drywall, this stuff is very vulnerable to moisture. I've been doing a remodel in a home where there is old drywall, some of it is brittle. You may have to do as I have done and replace the weaker walls with 1/2" drywall.

No quick fix for this one.
sorry,
Tom


----------



## Tonton (Aug 16, 2006)

The drywall in the bathroom is greenboard. From the way that it looks, it looks like the water permeated through the paint and broke right along the line where the shower is sealed to the wall.  It's not coming from inside the wall at all because the greenboard looks perfect. What we've got now is a paper like strip of paint hanging off the wall with crumbly plaster or joint compound underneath it and greenboard under that.   This is so frustrating because it is a 4 month old home.


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 16, 2006)

They may have used a general purpose compound there.
Some of the fast set powdered compounds are more water resistant.
The compound may certainly be releasing.


----------



## Hube (Aug 16, 2006)

Since you say this  a "brand new house" it must be under some type of new home warranty from the bulder, developer, etc.
 A new home having these problems so early(4 months?) should be looked after 100%
by the builder, and no charge to you whatsoever.

if not, look up "lawyers" in the yellow pages.


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello Tonton:
Our state (KY) has a law making the builder warrant his work for a full year; I would suggest you get on your state's website and see if you have the same protection. There also may be a local building inspector who can help you with this. Check with the county government.
Glenn


----------

